# Erin's updated waiting thread



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Here are some pics of remedy today. Shes getting really close.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy kidding.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Any signs of labor? Anything? Hope all is well & happy kidding!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Any signs of labor? Anything? Hope all is well & happy kidding!


No not yet! Her ligaments are there but barely, they're so squishy. Her bag is huge, and her sides are so sunk in. I have no idea when she is going to finally go in labor. I can almost pinch my fingers all the way around her tail head.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Sounds like she’s really close! Congratulations and good luck with the kidding!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

(woot)(woot)Happy Kidding!!! Good Luck(clap)(clap)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Happy Kidding.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

How about today? Anything? Just praying for ya!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> How about today? Anything? Just praying for ya!


No, not yet. She sat like a dog earlier, like she was really uncomfortable. She is due any day now!


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

(woo)Can't wait to see the little one's(woo) Hope everything goes well for ya


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Iluvlilly! said:


> (woo)Can't wait to see the little one's(woo) Hope everything goes well for ya


Thank you! I hope shes not to short, and doesn't have any difficulties.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

Erin Guy said:


> Thank you! I hope shes not to short, and doesn't have any difficulties.


Your welcome! Yeah I hope so too!!:kid2::kid3:


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Here is a pic of what she was doing earlier.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is NOT gonna let you See Anything! :devil: Those are her babies..and her privates, and her udder...and YOU are not gonna see them...lol lol :haha:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

She is uncomfortable. 
But beautiful.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> She is uncomfortable.
> But beautiful.


I am getting impatient!! She has a slight indent on each side of her tail.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

All good signs....hang in there...
Just keep telling yourself...The kidds arent ready yet. They will be here when they are ready. ..:ahh: then throw something...if it would help! (dance)


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Moers is right, those are good signs! Indents on each side of her tail mean her ligaments are softening and getting ready for babies!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep, her body is preparing.
Body changes take a while.

Felling for ligs on each side of her tailhead will give a better indication on if she is closer. 
If you know how to feel for them.


----------



## J4Julz (Mar 3, 2020)

Hang in there!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Clarebear123456 said:


> Moers is right, those are good signs! Indents on each side of her tail mean her ligaments are softening and getting ready for babies!


Awesome, my hand is really untrained with checking them.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Erin Guy said:


> Awesome, my hand is really untrained with checking them.


I wasn't sure how experienced you were with it so I figured I'd share my bit of information that I have with you. Keep the updates coming, I love hearing them!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Clarebear123456 said:


> I wasn't sure how experienced you were with it so I figured I'd share my bit of information that I have with you. Keep the updates coming, I love hearing them!


Thank you!! and here are a few pics from today.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Her udder is getting very big and it does appear that her ligaments are softening, those are both signs of labor approaching. Good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Yep.


It looks like her udders are getting shiney.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Shiny


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Yep.


She is also seperating from the herd also.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Getting closer


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

All good signs!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Clarebear123456 said:


> All good signs!


I felt and ligaments are gone!!! here are some pictures!!!


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

She’s definitely getting close. Does she have any slime or goop coming out?


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Clarebear123456 said:


> She's definitely getting close. Does she have any slime or goop coming out?


She had some clear discharge, but its not flowing out.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

That comes first. Then it will be an amber color. Usually once its amber she will be starting her labor. Watch for pawing the ground, laying down & getting up..staring upward..making grunt noises. There will be an amber bubble look close..you should see white hooves and a nose.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> That comes first. Then it will be an amber color. Usually once its amber she will be starting her labor. Watch for pawing the ground, laying down & getting up..staring upward..making grunt noises. There will be an amber bubble look close..you should see white hooves and a nose.


Ok! and Shes started pawing and laying down, and getting up. She likes to lick the wood in the barn.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like she is in labor..any amber discharge?


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Sounds like she is in labor..any amber discharge?


I haven't gone out to check for the second time. when I go out I'll look.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

This is so exciting! Sounds like she’s a lot closer than I thought!


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Clarebear123456 said:


> This is so exciting! Sounds like she's a lot closer than I thought!


the discharge is gone, it must be getting stuck on her tail. her tail is arching some, and she paws the ground and lays down and sometimes gets back up.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Her tail/back arching is another sign of impending labor.


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Sounds like labor to me.


----------



## Hillsideboers (Sep 1, 2019)

Any babies!?


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Hillsideboers said:


> Any babies!?


yeah she had two one is up and walking around and the other cant even walk, he cant bend his front legs all the way, and his back legs cant get under him


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Give the kid with weak legs Bo-Se or selenium gel.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Erin Guy said:


> yeah she had two one is up and walking around and the other cant even walk, he cant bend his front legs all the way, and his back legs cant get under him


How long ago did she have them?


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

Clarebear123456 said:


> How long ago did she have them?


She had them at nine this morning, mama goat is attentive to both babies, and lets them both nurse. The one that can't really walk, is trying to get up and move around. He is really spunky, and is so cute.


----------



## Clarebear123456 (May 23, 2016)

Erin Guy said:


> She had them at nine this morning, mama goat is attentive to both babies, and lets them both nurse. The one that can't really walk, is trying to get up and move around. He is really spunky, and is so cute.


I was wondering because at least for us it's pretty normal to have babies that won't stand for the first couple hours, I wanted to make sure that he wasn't born last night and hadn't been able to stand for like 10 hours.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Help the kid nurse. 
Glad all is well.


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Help the kid nurse.
> Glad all is well.


We have been. I am getting vitamin E capsules so I can give it to him. He tried to stand again today and stood for like 6 seconds. We found that he does not have a selenium deficiency. But he definitely needs vitamin E.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

How is everybody doing now?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Hopefully things are better?


----------



## Erin Guy (Dec 21, 2019)

toth boer goats said:


> Hopefully things are better?


Things are a lot better, the vitamin E really helped him start to walk, and straighten his legs.


----------



## Iluvlilly! (Apr 6, 2019)

So happy to hear that:coolmoves: He's a cutie:inlove:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Great pictures! He looks like a champion! Doing good!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------

